# foutre la vie de quelqu'un en l'air



## lautr

Hola a todos:

_Il foutait ma vie en l'air._

Lo dice una mujer hablando de su ex-marido. Supongo que no será nada bueno, pero ¿qué significa exactamente esta expresión?


----------



## Paquita

Me destruía la vida, me destruía a mí
literalmente trastornarla, echarla al revés, patas arriba ("en l'air" significa "arriba")

foutre es registro muy muy coloquial...


----------



## Marlluna

Como dice Paquit&, el registro es coloquial. ¿Qué tal "echaba a perder mi vida"?


----------



## Liuva Fernandez

En Cuba (coloquial) se dice:

Mi marido me hacía la vida un yogur.

Si puede servir ???!!!

Hasta propnto


----------



## Marlluna

Liuva, eso me ha recordado otra expresión que podría ir bien: "me amargaba la vida".


----------



## Paquita

Marlluna said:


> Liuva, eso me ha recordado otra expresión que podría ir bien: "me amargaba la vida".


Marlluna, creo que la expresoón francesa es mucho más "fuerte", es destruir por completo ;
 "se foutre en l'air" (a sí mismo) equivale a suicidarse...


----------



## Marlluna

Paquit& said:


> Marlluna, creo que la expresoón francesa es mucho más "fuerte", es destruir por completo ;
> "se foutre en l'air" (a sí mismo) equivale a suicidarse...


 
Sí, quizás me he dejado llevar por el yogur (me ha parecido una expresión divertida ) Pero... ¿Y lo de echar a perder la vida de alguien?


----------



## Oruga

me parece que en mexico se podria traducir como -echar a perder- (me echaba a perder la vida) o de plano pero menos elegante - joder la vida- (me jodía la vida), pero depende si en el resto del texto se usan maldiciones o no. Porque -fouttre- tiene un sentido muy fuerte, y muy coloquial (como joder).


----------



## poupounette

Por el _foutre_, yo diría _me ha jodido la vida,_ pero no sé si es tan fuerte...


----------



## Mariaencarna

Hola a todos, la propuesta de Poupounette es la que me parece más acertada y acorde con el registro coloquial, casi vulgar, pero si quieres suavizar yo propongo _me ha arruinado la vida, me ha destrozado la vida._


----------



## Marlluna

Las propuestas de Mariencarna me parecen perfectas; el problema es que en francés están en imperfecto; no sé como quedará en pretérito indefinido.
En cuanto a "joder la vida" me parece más vulgar que "foutre la vie de quelqu'un en l'air". Además, Paquit& dice que en francés es sólo "coloquial" y si lo dice Paquit&...


----------



## Paquita

Bueno, "foutre" era palabra grosera al principio, es semen; pero el verbo ha pasado al vocabulario "coloquial admitido" ...si bien hay que evitarlo cuando se está con gente quisquillosa...


----------



## lautr

¡Qué surtido de respuestas! Bueno, la cosa me queda clara... Y a la luz de vuestras explicaciones y teniendo en cuenta la forma de decirlo, creo que si la mujer hubiera hablado español habría dicho: _*me estaba jodiendo la vida*_.

Mil gracias a todos.


----------



## Oruga

Pues aqui va a depender del personaje : en francés "il foutait ma vie en l'air" lo puede decir cualquier mujer enojada con su ex-esposo, tenga o no la costumbre de usar lenguaje coloquial. Si al personaje nunca le sale una mala palabra, es mejor poner algo como "_me estaba arruinando la vida, me estaba destrozando la vida._", sino estoy de acuerdo con "_me estaba jodiendo la vida_."


----------



## acuevas

Pienso que otra posibilidad es "me hacía la vida imposible", en el caso de que "me estaba jodiendo la vida" no funcionara.


----------



## Taraborn

Paquit& said:


> Marlluna, creo que la expresoón francesa es mucho más "fuerte", es destruir por completo ;
> "se foutre en l'air" (a sí mismo) equivale a suicidarse...



Estar amargado es estar en un estado de enorme tristeza, pero últimamente se está abusando de esa palabra, por lo que se está suavizando su significado.


----------



## Melanie72

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola todo el mundo 

no sé como traducir la expresión " foutre en l'air" , que en el contexto quiere decir " destruir" o , pero dice de una manera maleducada, familiar... la frase exacta está " Joel avait menacé de foutre en l'air mon petit monde" 
Si alguien puede ayudarme gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

"tirar por la borda", destruir, "joder".


----------



## Melanie72

"ok", gracias para esas numerosas respuestas !!!! he retenido "joder la vida", y si he entiendo esa expresion inclue las palabras " en l'air" ??
En mi texto puedo decir " Joel habia amenazado de joder la vida de mi mundito" : "joel avait menacé de foutre en l'air mon petit monde"


----------



## Tina.Irun

"joder la vida de" traduit l'idée de "foutre en l'air la vie de".

Par contre "mon petit monde", en parlant de personnes, je ne le traduirais pas 
par "mundito". J'opterais plutôt par : mi gente más cercana, ...


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Cierto lo que dice Tina (como siempre). 

Mis propuestas: 

... de joder mi pequeño universo / mi pequeña burbuja ...


Nos vemos


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Melanie72 said:


> Hola todo el mundo
> 
> no sé como traducir la expresión " foutre en l'air" , que en el contexto quiere decir " destruir" o , pero dice de una manera maleducada, familiar... la frase exacta está " Joel avait menacé de foutre en l'air mon petit monde"
> Si alguien puede ayudarme gracias!



Mi propuesta: *Joel amenazó con mandar a hacer puñetas todo lo que me rodeaba.

*En cuanto a *mon petit monde*, también podría ser* todas mis fantasías.
*


----------



## Mirelia

Víctor Pérez said:


> Mi propuesta: *Joel amenazó con mandar a hacer puñetas todo lo que me rodeaba.*
> 
> En cuanto a *mon petit monde*, también podría ser* todas mis fantasías.*


 
O "todas mis ilusiones".


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Y no valdría también *mundillo*?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Y no valdría también *mundillo*?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


 
Mundillo, como mundito en América, se relaciona más con ambientes      (me muevo en el mundillo de....)  pero !tampoco sabemos qué engloba "petit monde"!

Me encanta "mandar a hacer puñetas", Victor. 
¡Qué bien se queda uno después de decirlo! ... pero no sé si será lo bastante fuerte.


----------



## Melanie72

En fait ici mon petit monde ,dans le contexte, fait référence a ce qu'il a construit dans sa vie.Nous pourrions dire " foutre en l'air ce que j'avais construit, ma réputation, mon honneur...entiendes?


----------



## Melanie72

Gracias , esas respuetas han constado a lo que me preguntaba...
gracias gracias gracias !!!


----------



## Mariest

Paquit& said:


> Me destruía la vida, me destruía a mí
> literalmente trastornarla, echarla al revés, patas arriba ("en l'air" significa "arriba")
> 
> foutre es registro muy muy coloquial...


 
Para mi "destruir la vida de alquien"


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tina Iglesias said:


> Me encanta "mandar a hacer puñetas", Victor.
> ¡Qué bien se queda uno después de decirlo! ... pero no sé si será lo bastante fuerte.



Algo más fuerte, y teniendo en cuenta el nuevo contexto, podría ser:

*Joel amenazó con mandar al carajo todos mis logros.*


----------

